# Maple dovetails



## Robert7 (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings.

I have an order for around two dozen drawers, box seperate from drawer front. Customer want's drawer box joints to be dovetail (X4), (MDF bottom, front) and box maple.
The question is, how much longer will it take to mill the dovetail's in maple as opposed to poplar or mahogany, per box ?
I'm planning on getting extra bits and possibly making relief cuts in the maple prior to routing. I'm using a 24" PC Omnijig.

Any other input would be appreciated.


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

You dont say whether they will be thru dovetaills or 1/2blind, but the answer will be the same -- maple should not take longer, in fact, it may take less time because the cutting should be cleaner. If you have good and clean dovetail bits, I dont think you need to consider relief cuts...that would take a lot more time. I think having extra bits always makes sense. Bit cleaner is a good idea too,. Clean the bit as soon as you see any sap or burning.
Once you have your setup tested, you should be able to knock off all the first corners and then all the 2nd corners... It is boring work but that is faster than one box at a time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

It sounds like you are going to make 24 drawers that are going to be painted,,, "(MDF bottom, front) " if that's the case it's shame to use Maple for the frame ( box ) I think I would try and talk the customer into Poplar for the box ,,,, it will not to take to long to make them  I would say about 30 mins for each box, then about 10 mins. or so to glue them up..

It's no big deal, Poplar or Maple they both mill about the same...your bits will last longer for the Poplar and save the customer some money in the long run..  most don't look at the side of the drawers the norm they just like to see the dovetails in place....the mark of a good strong well made drawer that will stand up for many years . or to say a good ladder for the kids   


Sounds like a great job  have fun 

====



Robert7 said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I have an order for around two dozen drawers, box seperate from drawer front. Customer want's drawer box joints to be dovetail (X4), (MDF bottom, front) and box maple.
> The question is, how much longer will it take to mill the dovetail's in maple as opposed to poplar or mahogany, per box ?
> ...


----------



## Robert7 (Dec 23, 2008)

woodshopdemos said:


> You dont say whether they will be thru dovetaills or 1/2blind, but the answer will be the same -- maple should not take longer, in fact, it may take less time because the cutting should be cleaner. If you have good and clean dovetail bits, I dont think you need to consider relief cuts...that would take a lot more time. I think having extra bits always makes sense. Bit cleaner is a good idea too,. Clean the bit as soon as you see any sap or burning.
> Once you have your setup tested, you should be able to knock off all the first corners and then all the 2nd corners... It is boring work but that is faster than one box at a time.


The customer wants a strong joint but has concerns about cost, i have two sets of prices, one for through dovetails vs drawerlock joint & maple vs poplar.




bobj3 said:


> HI Bob
> 
> It sounds like you are going to make 24 drawers that are going to be painted,,, "(MDF bottom, front) " if that's the case it's shame to use Maple for the frame ( box ) I think I would try and talk the customer into Poplar for the box ,,,, it will not to take to long to make them  I would say about 30 mins for each box, then about 10 mins. or so to glue them up..
> 
> ...


Correct, the customer wants it painted, unfortunate, but out of my control if they choose maple.
Thanks for the time frame, i'll be making a mock-up soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob 

You're Welcome for my small part 

Through dovetails are stronger than the blind type if you use a 8 deg. dovetail bit.. 
On all 4 corners of the box..plus your bit will last a bit longer..and are so much essayer to cut the parts for the box..  less of a chance of making firewood drawers 

Have fun


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Poplar can be made to look like most other types of woods. Note, I said most, not all. The plus side to poplar is, it's cheap. At least it is where I'm at.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Robert7 said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I have an order for around two dozen drawers, box seperate from drawer front. Customer want's drawer box joints to be dovetail (X4), (MDF bottom, front) and box maple.
> The question is, how much longer will it take to mill the dovetail's in maple as opposed to poplar or mahogany, per box ?
> ...


Just my two cents but I like using Baltic Birch for the drawers. I use a lock joint made on the tablesaw which has served me well and it is fast and easy to setup on the table saw. 

If the customer wants dovetails then go as you plan but with MDF fronts and bottoms I would use 1/4 Maple plywood over MDF for the look and strength or again Baltic Birch.


----------

